# I wanna learn Scales



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

OK....i realy want to get into solos and lead...i've always been the rythme player but now wanna take the lead basicaly..ahaha. Can anyone direct me to a site or else with scales i can practice and whatever i can use to improve!..

Thanks


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

I think you might want to check YouTube. There are piles of instructional videos in all styles to choose from. Keep in mind that you don't really want to learn just scales strictly because they don't sound like music on their own. "Licks", for lack of a better term, are the key to any style or genre. The more you licks you learn built from relative scales and arpeggios, the more you'll start coming up with your own ideas.

Good luck, Shawn.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Rugburn said:


> I think you might want to check YouTube. There are piles of instructional videos in all styles to choose from. Keep in mind that you don't really want to learn just scales strictly because they don't sound like music on their own. "Licks", for lack of a better term, are the key to any style or genre. The more you licks you learn built from relative scales and arpeggios, the more you'll start coming up with your own ideas.
> 
> Good luck, Shawn.


yeah,,but i was told scales are the thing to start with. and i wanna avoid videos to start with. rather have something on paper to start..


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

al3d said:


> yeah,,but i was told scales are the thing to start with. and i wanna avoid videos to start with. rather have something on paper to start..


I never said don't start with scales. Just make sure you are contextualizing them in a way that makes sense to you. 

Guitar Scales,Modes,Chords,Interactive Fretboard,Chart | Guitar Files(TM)


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Another good site 
Guitar Scales @ Chordbook.Com


----------



## Phlegethon (Dec 18, 2009)

for a good resource that is full of a lot of information the guitar grimoire can't be beat, it goes over almost 30 different kinds of scales. it gives them in all keys, what chords to play them over, and covers multiple ways of playing them (in position, extended patters, sweeping patterns). book isn't cheap though . . when I bought mine it was about 40 bucks. but the sheer amount of information is just staggering

Guitar Grimoire Products


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

There's a whole whack of free lessons on this page... Free Guitar Lessons - Lesson Index


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Not just for bass, you can customize the diagrams for any stringed instrument:

The Bass and Guitar Fretboard Diagram Printer

I use it almost every day as a student resource.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Nice links, everyone! I'm pretty much in the same situation as Alain - long time Malcolm who wants to be Angus.

From what I remember, those Guitar Grimoire books Phlegethon mentioned are really, really good, so +1 to those. My roommate had a few I flipped through a couple times and there's a TON of info in there. Free sites are all fine and dandy, but sometimes I like having an actual book.


----------



## GuyB (May 2, 2008)

Hi al3d,

I think the best start wich gives you a good knowledge of all the fretboard is to start with the 5 most used "patterns" of the major scale. Knowing these, you know the major scales, natural minor scales and all the modes from them in all keys. Also, you could get on the most used scale, the pentatonic (major and minor) for wich there is also 5 usual patterns. After that, I would go with arpegios, a main tool for improvising. After, you could go for the melodic and harmonic minor scales, the diminished... But I would stard with the major scales (all over the fretboard with the 5 patterns). That's the base.

If you want, I'll PM you something that will get you started with this.


----------



## GuyB (May 2, 2008)

Hi al3d,

I think the best start wich gives you a good knowledge of all the fretboard is to start with the 5 most used "patterns" of the major scale. Knowing these, you know the major scales, natural minor scales and all the modes from them in all keys. Also, you could get on the most used scale, the pentatonic (major and minor) for wich there is also 5 usual patterns. After that, I would go with arpegios, a main tool for improvising. After, you could go for the melodic and harmonic minor scales, the diminished... But I would stard with the major scales (all over the fretboard with the 5 patterns). That's the base.

If you want, I'll PM you something that will get you started with this.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Mooh said:


> Not just for bass, you can customize the diagrams for any stringed instrument:
> 
> The Bass and Guitar Fretboard Diagram Printer
> 
> ...


Thanks Mooh...great site !!

Dave


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

greco said:


> Thanks Mooh...great site !!
> 
> Dave


You're welcome. It's been particularly handy for making up custom booklets of scale/chord/arpeggio patterns for some of the drop tuned metal players. It's a great visual theory resource.

Try this one too, Free printable staff paper @ Blank Sheet Music .net for writing purposes.

Peace, Mike.


----------



## eric_b (Dec 6, 2008)

Much thanks for the links from me as well, Mooh. I've made fretboard diagrams with spreadsheets before, the website will be a _major_ time and effort saver.
Regards, Eric.


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

I concur on this......although for me - it was the minor side of things that I focussed on.....a bit of a habit that I have - is reverting to the relative minor position in any particular major keyed song.....the patterns just map out on the fretboard easier for me if I do that.




GuyB said:


> Hi al3d,
> 
> I think the best start wich gives you a good knowledge of all the fretboard is to start with the 5 most used "patterns" of the major scale. Knowing these, you know the major scales, natural minor scales and all the modes from them in all keys. Also, you could get on the most used scale, the pentatonic (major and minor) for wich there is also 5 usual patterns. After that, I would go with arpegios, a main tool for improvising. After, you could go for the melodic and harmonic minor scales, the diminished... But I would stard with the major scales (all over the fretboard with the 5 patterns). That's the base.
> 
> If you want, I'll PM you something that will get you started with this.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks you all. Guy sent me some cool printable PDF..now just got to make sens of it all..LOL


----------

